# Seedless Outdoor Grow?



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

Just a basic question from an indoor grower who is toying with the idea of trying a small outdoor grow:

Is it possible to do an outdoor grow without getting your female plants pollinated?  In other words, is an outdoor seedless grow possible?  I would assume that "nearby" outdoor growers might be careless and allow males to pollinate your females...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

There's always that chance but I've been pulling off seedless grows for yrs


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> There's always that chance but I've been pulling off seedless grows for yrs



Just curious: how do you hide your outdoor plants to avoid helicopter surveillance?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2013)

no more than 3 plants in a patch. NEVER NEVER beat a path to them. The trail of a foot path leads them to the patches


----------



## deadkndys (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes it is possible.

I am a few weeks from harvest and my outdoor plant appears to be sensi.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 15, 2013)

i've never had seeded bud OD.. unless i wanted to, or screwed up myself. 
you are correct; a careless nearby grower could contaminate your crop.. but i'd think that's a pretty rare case.

are you thinking backyard, or guerilla?
yard; no foolproof method, but i always plant near other greenery (but keeping in mind; a lot of greenery isn't very green come croptober ) my raspberry's and rosebush work well.. but my raspberry's are dying now and being a little more obvious 

guerilla; ozzy covered it.. make no obvious path, and don't grow in bunches (it's so obvious from the sky)


----------



## Sinsemilla717 (Feb 3, 2014)

There's always that chance u get seeds in your buds but it's rare i have always grown sinsemilla buds outdoors for years.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 3, 2014)

you're more likely to get seeds from rouge hermi branches then stray pollen from other grows.

unless you live in ditchweed country!!


----------

